
The World of Black-Ops Reputation Management - uladzislau
http://nymag.com/news/features/online-reputation-management-2013-6/
======
andrenotgiant
Great exposé, I think the author uses "Phineus Upham" and nickname so
prominently in the hopes of using the article to hit back in poor Phin's
reputation management. Given enough buzz, soon the article will come up for
"Phineus Upham" too.

The online "arms race" between Google and those trying to game Google seems to
me to be speeding up. Google is making a lot of reactionary moves like the
"Panda"[1] updates and its "Disavow Links Tool"[2] after articles like this
one expose tactics or businesses successfully gaming the results.

[1] [http://articles.latimes.com/2011/feb/26/business/la-fi-
googl...](http://articles.latimes.com/2011/feb/26/business/la-fi-google-
search-20110226) [2][http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2012/10/a-new-
too...](http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2012/10/a-new-tool-to-
disavow-links.html)

